# Forgive me father....



## cadams5120 (May 20, 2009)

I feel like I need to confess.

I once lost my cat and he was in the fridge. I was on the phone, and got some stuff out to make cookies. 20 minutes later I hang up and seconds after I hear meowing. I'm looking EVERYWHERE. Under the couch, behind the fridge, in the washer. The meowing stops. I open the fridge to get milk and whiskers is in there.......eating butter.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Par-KAY!!

:lol: 

Poor little high-cholesterol kitty!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whiskers sounds like he was a cool cat. =^..^=


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What a good job you found him  
Still, sounds as though he was none the worse for his experience  

seashell


----------



## cadams5120 (May 20, 2009)

oh no, he'll be the first one to jump back into the fridge. He's a freak of nature.









this was him getting caught stealing his treats. he used to take the packet out of the cabinet and run with it under the couch and eat them. i had to babyproof my kitchen.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Look at that face :lol: He knows he is up to mischief :twisted: 

seashell


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

cadams5120 said:


> He's a freak of nature.


Is this the same freak who likes water and sits in the sink?


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

I wonder if your freak and my Psycho are related. Psycho was about 3 months old and did the same thing. I searched everyhwere for him. It wasnt until I put what was left of my dinner in the refrigerator that I found him. He was frightened but that didnt deter him from doing it again.


----------

